
Sonant: A tool for creating generative music based on random walks - hardmaru
https://sonant.generated.space
======
ani-ani
Source is here:
[https://github.com/kgolid/sonant](https://github.com/kgolid/sonant)

Some of the generative art on the author's website is really neat (neater than
this music generator, IMO!) Eg. "Byrne proofs," which generates imaginary
visual proofs. Whenever I come across these things, I dream about some kind of
generative art museum. Definitely something I would subscribe to!

------
anonytrary
What a cool idea! Minor suggestion -- start/stop feature is pretty buggy.
Pressing stop seems to do nothing, pressing start seems to start a new
instance, but not stop the old instance, causing both instances to play on top
of each other.

~~~
zeta0134
Stop appears to cause the old instance to play through to the end, but not
start a new instance right away. So it works, but it's really delayed; I think
most users would expect an instant mute from a button labeled "Stop." Perhaps
a relabel would set better expectations.

~~~
anonytrary
Interesting, I didn't test it that far. My pathetically low tolerance as a
user kicked in beforehand. If it behaves more like "queue next", then that's
what it should be named. Although, a queue next function without the concept
of a playlist makes little sense compared to a stop/start.

------
tartoran
Seems like my 2 year old loves the generated music. I think toys with
autogenerated music for kids is something I haven’t seen but would be quite a
success and not too hard to do either.

------
eurekin
I swear I already heard a ton of music generated this way on my spotify
Discovery playlist...

You might want to add licensing info. The output is good enough to use in
video production as background

------
kriscroaker
Just so that you know.. your page gets a 'very risky' alert from mcafee
webadviser.. (work computer.. don't look at me like that)
[https://imagebin.ca/v/59K7tGipVJiD](https://imagebin.ca/v/59K7tGipVJiD)
(screenshot)

~~~
kgolid
Thanks for the tip, will check into that!

------
superfamicom
Love it! A MIDI export would make this really fun to experiment with.

~~~
RootReducer
Yes, please! This would be a really neat tool. There are already some Ableton
devices that are similar. Makes me want to investigate how to build a device.

------
dmos62
This is great for an atmospheric game. It's so easy to adapt things on the fly
that it could provide a dynamic atmosphere to whatever is happening in-game.

------
g82918
I wish that changing the key would cause a stop and restart, otherwise it
seems like a really nice machine version of continuous wind chimes.

~~~
kgolid
It finishes the progression before it applies the key change. I figured that
sounded most natural. I might want to write that down somewhere, though.

------
vermarish
For a moment, I thought this post would be about generating brown noise and
calling it music.

------
forgotwhoiam
it would be more interesting to hear it without the violin in the background
which appears to make it sound better than it is?

~~~
kgolid
Hehe, the underlying chords plays a big role, yes ;)

